# Trialer in Freiburg i.  Brsg.



## trialbock (23. Juli 2011)

Gibts aktive trialer  in Freiburg und umkreis ? 
Hätte mal wieder lust auf paar neue (gern auch alte ) leute.

MFG Dave


----------



## trialbock (24. Juli 2011)

wow


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -OX- (24. Juli 2011)

In Freiburg gibts doch Andi Kromer 

www.andikromer.de

er betreibt auch noch die 
www.mtbschule.de


----------



## tha_joe (24. Juli 2011)

Problem in Freiburg ist, dass die ganze alte Garde nicht mehr fährt. Daniel ist jetzt auch weg nach Köln wie man so hört. Ich glaube er wollte wissen, ob es neue Trialer in Freiburg gibt. Ich hab kürzlich mal einen gesehen, weiß aber nicht ob der nur zu Besuch da war...


----------



## trialbock (25. Juli 2011)

ja eben. ob es den mal wieder jemand neues gibt. 
Der Andi fahrt seine show´s.


----------



## LucasL (7. Oktober 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
wohne seit einigen Tagen in Freiburg. Gibt es jemanden der Lust hätte mal zusammen fahren zu gehen und mir ein paar gute Spots zu zeigen. Fange gerade seit einer längeren Pause wieder an, bin also auf keinem allzu hohen Niveau.
Gruß Lucas


----------



## trialbock (8. Oktober 2011)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G2kOf-g3E4s"]CHECK OUT THE AWESOMESS  - 13yo Dominik Oswald rides 4 Trialtech      - YouTube[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zlXCsghSPWg"]WWW.HOFFMANNBIKES.DE - Dominik Oswald rides Hoffmann Pro Model - Bonus clip      - YouTube[/nomedia]

hier 2 vids aus Freiburg und seine spots .

Wenn ich fit bin können wir gern mal trialen. 
Meld mich per PM

Dave


----------



## m(A)ui (15. Juli 2012)

Ich, ab Anfang-Mitte August. 

maui


----------



## trialbock (15. Juli 2012)

´SAuber. was hast du fürn bike ? Lucas und Nobby können dich gleich mal begrüßen, Wohnen ziemlich Zentral in FR.


----------



## m(A)ui (17. Juli 2012)

das da:






Fahren die beiden 26"?  Und habt vor ca. 2 wochen eure raeder in der naehe vom bhf rumgeschoben?

gruss,
maui


----------



## trialbock (17. Juli 2012)

Geil nen HR GT. cool. Wir fahren auch 26 " . die haben aber kein sitz mehr . 
Samstag vor 2 wochen waren wir mal. Bin aber erst späther nachgekommen.Treffpunkt ist als Theater, kann aber gut sein das die 2 andern da am HBF durch sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialbock (17. Juli 2012)

mal meins aktuell. so steht dein GT schon nicht allein rum


----------



## arise (27. Juli 2012)

de bonner wohnt wieder in Freiburg allerdings ist der meist mit seinem bruder motorisiert am trialen....evtl kannste ja mal den Paulo fragen der dürfte bald malwieder zeit haben(hausbau)....


----------



## trialelmi (27. Juli 2012)

arise schrieb:


> de bonner wohnt wieder in Freiburg allerdings ist der meist mit seinem bruder motorisiert am trialen....evtl kannste ja mal den Paulo fragen der dürfte bald malwieder zeit haben(hausbau)....


Meinst Du Markus Bonadio und Paulo Marques?


----------



## arise (27. Juli 2012)

genau, die meinte ich !;-) hab den paulo und viktor im winter auf ner party malwieder gesehn, hab die im ersten augenblick gar nich wiedererkannt (paulo mit fettem rauschebart).... Fahrn ab und zu mal...allerdings so wie ich das rausgehört habe meist mtb....kann ja mal anfragen....wollten ja eh mal fahrn gehn....


----------



## trialbock (27. Juli 2012)

http://www.musikundshow.ch/Show_BikeProTeam.htm


----------



## arise (27. Juli 2012)

yeah...das warn noch zeiten ! damals konnte man noch richtig davon leben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialelmi (27. Juli 2012)

Ich hab bei mir auf meinem youtube channel noch jede Menge alte trialvideos und auch die der Marquesbruder geuppt zum anschauen. Wer mag findet den Link auf meiner Trialpage im rechten Frame. <3 Nehme auch gerne ein gefällt entgegen oder ein Freundschaftsangebot.


----------



## trialbock (3. August 2012)

ja kommt der  Paulo Marques mal mit trialen?

Moin

Samstag 4.8.12
13:30
Freiburg  am StadtTheater


----------



## trialelmi (4. August 2012)

trialbock schrieb:


> ja kommt der  Paulo Marques mal mit trialen?
> 
> Moin
> 
> ...


Ich sage mal aus dem Bauch raus nein, denn woher sollte er das auch wissen.


----------



## echo trailer (21. Februar 2018)

Tag zusammen,

wie sieht aktuell mit Trialern in Freiburg aus?


----------



## LucasL (24. Februar 2018)

Ich bin mehrmals die Woche unterwegs, aber überwiegend allein. Eine richtige Gruppe gibt es leider nicht.


----------



## echo trailer (1. März 2018)

ich hab dir ne PN geschrieben... Jetzt sind wir ja wenigstens 2 Trialer hier


----------



## trial jay (3. März 2018)

Ich werde diese Jahr auch wieder am Start sein


----------

